# Help 3 female M. religiosa not eating...



## sbugir (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey,

None of my 3 religiosa females are eating, its been 5 days. They are adults, and all the males are eating. If anyone can tell me whats wrong that'd be fantastic.

Thanks


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 8, 2009)

Are they adults? If they are sub-adult then they might just be getting ready to molt...

Can't really think of a good reason for adult females to not eat for 5 days...


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 8, 2009)

Try different sizes of food. Maybe the insects you give it may be too small or too large? I'm not sure what the real reason may be though. I think I've encountered a similar situation in the past and just assumed it was a natural thing for them. Eventually, it should be no problem for them to eat.


----------



## ismart (Sep 8, 2009)

If there not adults then they may be preparing to moult, or just be full. If they are adults they could just be full.


----------



## massaman (Sep 8, 2009)

Dont know if a mantis can be full for five days and the europeans are not that big either!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 8, 2009)

All are adults, and massaman thats what i said too. They're not that big! I do believe one may be trying to lay an ooth as I caught her in the wild with a male on her back (just cut the whole twig off). But as for the other two?


----------



## massaman (Sep 8, 2009)

But as for the other two?

Just keep a eye on them and keep one cricket with each one and just let them be thats what I do and I keep a small supply of feeders with some of mine who are already adults and most that already laid a ooth at least and when they get the urge to eat they will thats how I look at it!Also I got a pregnant female european who has not laid anything yet but I am keeping her well fed and keeping a eye on her for the BIG Day (when she lays a ooth)!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 8, 2009)

If they are not accepting the food i would not let crickets roam there enclosure. Take the cricket out and try later, the cricket could bite the mantis and hurt it.


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2009)

If the yare new adults then that is normal.


----------



## massaman (Sep 8, 2009)

never had a cricket bite at my mantids when left with them but I dont watch them constantly either but if a system works then go with it!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 8, 2009)

Females are about 3 weeks old.


----------



## massaman (Sep 8, 2009)

just wait a few more days and try to feed them again and that one might of just been bred so you may be lucky and get some ooths but dont hold your hopes up!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been reading this thread in a confused sort of way. First let me be sure that I have the facts, some of which you have not mentioned yet, right. You have three adult female Egyptiian females from at least two different stocks, and a few males. All of the females eclosed at about the same time and ate well until five (six?) days ago when they all stopped at once while the males continued to eat. Is that right? How do you know that they are not eating? Do you have them in three seperate pots and find that all of the live food that you feed them (what?) survives until it dies? Have you varied your types of food, if so, what have you tried? I suspect that we may just be missing something obvious.


----------



## massaman (Sep 10, 2009)

YOU NEED TO READ THIS THREAD OVER I THINK YUMA ITS EUROPEANS NOT EGYPTIANS!

WOULD HELP IF YOU OPENED YOUR EYES HEH!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 10, 2009)

massaman said:


> YOU NEED TO READ THIS THREAD OVER I THINK YUMA ITS EUROPEANS NOT EGYPTIANS!WOULD HELP IF YOU OPENED YOUR EYES HEH!


Absolutely right, Massaman! And on following your advice I see that you have pretty much solved the problem anyway. What would we do without you?


----------



## ismart (Sep 10, 2009)

massaman said:


> YOU NEED TO READ THIS THREAD OVER I THINK YUMA ITS EUROPEANS NOT EGYPTIANS!WOULD HELP IF YOU OPENED YOUR EYES HEH!


Okay this post is just plain rude! :angry: Do you even realize when you post in all caps this means your yelling? I bet you don't. Whether it's europeans or egyptians is irrelevant! You need to work on your people skills.


----------



## massaman (Sep 10, 2009)

well it was just this one time sheesh not like i am doing this on every post!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol, just chill guys.

Um, Phil, they are Europeans as I imagine you reread, I'm not sure whether they are all preggers. They are kept in separate containers, and yes I have found all their live food. I feed them crix, h flies, and blue bots, as well as the occasional moth.

Although I would like to say, one of them laid an ooth, so I believe this was the problem -.- still though, I thought preggers females ate anything they could???


----------



## ismart (Sep 10, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Lol, just chill guys.Um, Phil, they are Europeans as I imagine you reread, I'm not sure whether they are all preggers. They are kept in separate containers, and yes I have found all their live food. I feed them crix, h flies, and blue bots, as well as the occasional moth.
> 
> Although I would like to say, one of them laid an ooth, so I believe this was the problem -.- still though, I thought preggers females ate anything they could???


Sorry about that. That last post just tickled me the wrong way.

I'm glad one of them laid an ooth for you. Very awsome! Even pregnant females do get full after awhile. As long as there healthy you should not worry to much.


----------

